# The Toadman



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird story..........

http://forteanzoology.blogspot.com/2009/05/gwilym-games-strange-case-of-mutant.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can always depend on you to come up with a link to an entertaining story that goes well with the morning coffee break, JT


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree and I always look forward to his posts in this section.

Keep up the good work , JT.


----------

